# KL Company offered 10K RM



## mailtoyendluri (Jan 3, 2017)

Hi All,
A company has offered me 10K per month and its a permanent position, does IT jobs have demand for higher pay in Malaysia? if so what would be the range, I am currently working in DWH/BI vertical of IT industry
Please advise and thanks in advance


----------

